# Maid RPG in San Francisco & Seattle



## ptolemy81 (May 18, 2011)

This isn't for an ongoing campaign, but... I'm the author of the manga/tabletop-RPG graphic novel King of RPGs (King of RPGs). (I used to be on these boards under the name ptolemy18 but my old account seems to have vanished, hence the name change.) Volume 2 of the graphic novel series is coming out on May 24 and I'm having some launch parties in Seattle and San Francisco!

And, at these launch parties, we're going to be running the greatest of all anime-style roleplaying games... the first ever translated Japanese tabletop RPG... MAID: THE RPG (MAID Role Playing Game). 

SEATTLE: Thursday, May 26
Green Lake Games, Seattle, WA
6:30-10:00 PM
FACEBOOK EVENT: King of RPGs Vol. 2 Launch Party & Game: Seattle | Facebook
The launch begins at Green Lake Games at 7509 Aurora Avenue North, Seattle, on Thursday, May 26. Join us from 6:30 to 10 PM for light good, drinks and open gaming at Seattle’s greatest game store… and at 8 PM, I'll be running a game of MAID: THE RPG.

SAN FRANCISCO: Saturday, June 4
Cartoon Art Museum, San Francisco, CA
5:30-7:30 PM
FACEBOOK EVENT: King of RPGs Vol. 2 Launch Party: San Francisco | Facebook
If you’re in the San Francisco Bay Area, the launch/party/gaming thing is Cartoon Art Museum at 655 Mission Street, SF, from 5:30 to 7:30 PM on Saturday, June 4. Me and the artist of King of RPGs, Victor Hao, will be there. While we're having light food and drinks and talking about the process of going from a webcomic to a professionally published manga, Ewen Cluney, the actual TRANSLATOR of MAID: THE RPG, will be running a game from 5:30 to 7:30! So you can come for the book signing or just for the sweet, sweet gaming.

Both events are free, and you don't have to buy a book or anything to play Maid. Please come on by, I hope you can make it! 

Jason Thompson
King of RPGs


----------



## draco_nite (May 21, 2011)

Do you know where I can find parking near there? I don't go to San Francisco often.


----------



## ptolemy81 (May 21, 2011)

draco_nite said:


> Do you know where I can find parking near there? I don't go to San Francisco often.




It's right next to the Montgomery Street BART station, if you're near the BART line. Otherwise, there is a parking lot pretty close by on Mission Street between 4th and 5th (next to the Metreon).


----------

